# Wondering what Everyone is shooting



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

i shoot a bowtech admiral...(see my signature) i love my bow. i havent been shooting very long either. there is another thread on here where everyone just listed what they were shooting. you should go check it out!


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

I shoot a Mathews Passion. It's the pink/purple one with the electric pink riser. I love it!!! I didn't really love the price tag, but I sold 2 guns, my old bow, and my old telescope so all those combined paid for it:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I shoot the Hoyt Turbohawk and love it. It retails for about $100 less then the Vixcen too.. I havent shot the vixcen but the Turbohawk has to be one of the best bows I have ever shot.. And I have been shootin for over 13 yrs..


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I am shooting a Martin Leopard. I am planning to get a new bow soon. Undecided between the passion and the vicxen. I am hoping to go shoot them sometime next week.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

first off your friend is wrong. there are many bows thats are just as good or better then hoyt and mathews.

that being said go shoot every bow in your price range. only you will know hwat works perfect for you.

martins are priced very well and are great bows. i love martin bows


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

*bow i shoot*

I shoot a Diamond Razor Edge. I have it set to about 50lbs. It is ajustable from 30-60... I love it. I feel very comfortable with it. Although I am sure in a year or two, I will take a step up from that.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> *first off your friend is wrong. there are many bows thats are just as good or better then hoyt and mathews.*
> 
> that being said go shoot every bow in your price range. only you will know hwat works perfect for you.
> 
> martins are priced very well and are great bows. i love martin bows


I will have to agree on this statement. Yes, both Hoyt and Mathews are good bows, but there are others just as good as these 2. 

I shoot the Rytera Alien X and before this bow I shot the Martin Firecat. Both are wonderful bows! Smooth as silk to shoot and fast to boot. Price isn't going to have your checkbook running either. :wink: 

Just my opinion here.


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

I shoot a Passion now but just last week I was shooting a Diamond Razor Edge.. It was a good bow I just wanted something newer..The other ladies are right there are alot of bows out there that wont kill the bank and are awesome starter bows.. I love my Passion but if you are wanting a starter bow I would look around and if you do take to archery like many of of have then look at upgrading at a later time.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I shoot the diamond rock, personally I believe its a good bow. Its not considered a starter bow but I think its great, smooth draw cycle, quiet and light.


----------



## emt29817 (Jan 6, 2010)

I shoot a PSE Vendetta XS. I gave 600.00 for it. Just got all my stuff in for it today and am now shooting it. I was shooting a Diamond Edge until today. I looked at getting the Passion but couldn't see putting that much money into the name. My Vendetta is just as fast as the Passion and just as smooth. I personally like the PSE better but buy what you like. Lots of women shoot the Passion but not me.


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

All bow companies make great bows or they would not be in business. I shoot a Hoyt and a Pearson I love them both even though they are two very different bows. Like it was said earlier you need to shoot all the bows you can get your hands on in your price range and you will find the bow for you


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

*mine is on order*

I ordered a hoyt vicxen it should arrive later this week. I grew up shooting and going to 3d shoots i usually rifle hunt but am transitioning into archery. i havent shot since i was in my early teens so just getting back into it. i ordered my vicxen as 24"DL and 50-60lbs i was pulling back 53lbs at the shop. the archery manager i was working with said hoyt has a good middle of the range bow that goes for 350 that would also meet the shorter draw length and the lbs. i dont remember the name of it though.


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

i shoot a pse chaos and a hoyt vicxen


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

I shoot a PSE Bowmadness and love it. Last year I killed two does, a 5-pointer and two fox squirrels using it. I had a Mathews SQ2 before that, but couldn't get use to the thick grip. The Bowmadness has a very narrow grip that fits my hand perfect. The best advise it to try different bows and see which fits you the best. They all have different grips, weights, etc. and when you find the right one you will know :wink:.


----------



## jmb61600 (Feb 20, 2009)

I shoot a mathews ignition. Its a good bow for me and the price tag is not as steep. I'm looking at buying a Passion only because i bought the ignition as a starter bow and now that I am getting my poundage up I want to get 60# limbs the ignition tops out at 50#. It can come in many colors and you can purchase limbs in very low poundage. I love my little ignition. Just keep in mind try out many differnet bows and find the one that fits you the best.


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I shoot a Destroyer 350. My backup bow is a 2005 Bowtech Black Knight.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I currently shoot a Mathews Conquest 3 (per below) ... but tomorrow I'm stopping in at the shop to order up my first recurve (W&W ProAccent).


Bows are like shoes. Find your price range, shop for the right feel ... then buy, buy, buy!

And don't forget. Archery isn't just about hunting. There's lots of us paper and foam shooters as well. You don't have to hunt to be an archer! :thumbs_up


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*No passion here!!!*

Bowtech 

2007 Equalizer APG, 2007 Custom Guardian, and my back up bow...lmao 2009 Blk ops Admiral. All Awesome bows. Can you see the fastest one is for the KILL.? Good luck on your shopping!! TRY BEFORE YOU BUY!! My very first bow was a PSE but that was 12 years ago. Not sure of them now. What works for you is the best!!


----------



## hoytchic (Jan 29, 2010)

I just got into 3d this year and I started out with a hoyt selena and loved it great bow, I sold the selena and got a hoyt vicxen and it is a great shooting bow. Its a very smooth drawing bow.


----------



## toxic12 (Oct 4, 2008)

I started shootin a bow about 3 years ago and my first bow was a browning micro midas 3, then last year on valentiens day my husband bougth me a PSE firestorm x with custom cams to fit a womans poundage and draw length and I love it!! It is easy to pull back, I have my poundage set at 55lbs and I never thought that would happen. I would totally recommend a PSE.


----------



## sunmouse (Feb 21, 2010)

I shoot a Hoyt Alphamax 32 in blackout. She's a nice, mean looking bow. 

Being in the UK (where bowhunting is illegal) I don't bowhunt.


----------



## JulieM (Jun 7, 2009)

2008 BowTech 82nd Airborne and 2009 Martin Firecat.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

here is my wifes new bow. Just got it today


----------



## Big D sr. (Apr 20, 2005)

*new Hoyt*

So individual and personal a choice...I don't hunt - just targets - and recently got the Hoyt Contender. I love it. I had looked at the Rytera line and was very interested in that but could not find an Alien Z to shoot or I may have gotten it and since I was able to try the Hoyt out...I got it. Very smooth draw and not too heavy. I only draw #40 and it adjusted easily down for me.


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Think about a used bow*



Ladyfly said:


> I feel a bit redundant but I am wondering what all the ladies shoot with?I have been thinking and tossing the idea of getting a bow for over ayear now and have now decided to go with it so I have been reading, talking to people, and going and shooting diffrent bows. I really like the Hoyt vicxen but I don't really like the price tag on it for being that I am a newbie. A buddy of mine says that you can't compare a Hoyt or Mathews to anything really because they are top of the line. His advice to me was to go for a PSE because they are a good quality bow and kinda middle of the line that way I won't be dumping a ton of cash into the sport and then go out on my first hunt with the possibility of not liking bowhunting even. So I am curious as to what everyone shoots? If there are women out there which I am sure there is that shoot a PSE which PSE is it and do you hunt with it or just target shoot with it? Any adivce is welcome.
> Thanks Deb


In my opinion you will save more $ buying a used bow. The people who upgrade every year or two are selling bows that are excellent shooting machines. Some people upgrade cuz they feel like a new bow might help them achieve a higher score in tournaments. Most Pro Shops have bows hanging from previous customers who purchased a new bow, paid for it, and would like to sell their old bow. You'll save a lot of money buying a used bow but it will demand time calling different pro shops in your region looking for a bow that you might be interested in.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

My wife shoots a Mission Menace. She likes it because of the smooth draw. Really adjustable with the draw length and weight as well. Lot's of room to move up as your shooting strength increases. At the same settings, it only shot 10fps slower than the Diamond Razors Edge and the Mathews Ignition. She says the smooth draw was worth the loss in speed.

Daughter has a Martin Leopard, but doesn't shoot much anymore (college and social life). It is a smooth draw as well, not to mention pretty quick to boot.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

For me, the mathews passion was definitely the right bow choice:set1_applaud:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got a Hoyt Vicxen. Can't wait to shoot it! Will have to wait until after I.B.O indoor worlds next weekend.


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

I shoot a Martin P3 my new bow that I am waiting for is a Martin Secpter 4. I love my Martin P3 it shoots very well for me. I can wait for my new bow.


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

My wife is just starting 

Shes shooting the PSE Chaos NI



















Form isnt perfect yet...still learning.


----------



## Taylor2988 (Jan 25, 2010)

My b/f (B Man) just got me a hoyt vixcen after shooting several different brands over the past few months. I was all for the passion after shooting it to begin with but after shooting the vixcen I decided it was the bow for me. It drew a little stiffer, but held better for me at full draw with a better wall and had no noise or vibe after the shot. Not saying the passion had much, and what it did have could have been taken care of with a string stop i'm sure. Over all the vixcen was the bow for me.

Good luck!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to agree with alot of the people here. There is no reason to trash any brand of bow. Each person is different. You need to try a variety of bows and see wich one is "your bow". I have owned A Parker sidekick (which I absolutely hated) A Browning Micro Eclipse (I absolutely love) and now own 2 PSE Mojo's ( which I absolutely love) I kept my browning for hunting since it is camo, and got the two Mojos for target bows. 

It is always good to ask, and get opinions, but in the end it is your opinion that counts the most. You will be the one shooting your bow. 
Best wishes to you on finding "your bow"!


----------



## Tempted (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re*



Ladyfly said:


> I feel a bit redundant but I am wondering what all the ladies shoot with?I have been thinking and tossing the idea of getting a bow for over ayear now and have now decided to go with it so I have been reading, talking to people, and going and shooting diffrent bows. I really like the Hoyt vicxen but I don't really like the price tag on it for being that I am a newbie. A buddy of mine says that you can't compare a Hoyt or Mathews to anything really because they are top of the line. His advice to me was to go for a PSE because they are a good quality bow and kinda middle of the line that way I won't be dumping a ton of cash into the sport and then go out on my first hunt with the possibility of not liking bowhunting even. So I am curious as to what everyone shoots? If there are women out there which I am sure there is that shoot a PSE which PSE is it and do you hunt with it or just target shoot with it? Any adivce is welcome.
> Thanks Deb


I was just where you are about a week ago. After a lot of debate I decided to purchase a PSE Chaos SI. Several points went into this decision. I think you have gotten a lot of really great feedback. Everyone is different, that is why there are so many different types of bows and many different people that swear by that bow. Stay in your budget, you really don't want to have buyers remorse when you should be enjoying your new bow. 2nd, when just starting out it is hard to know what you are looking for in a bow, so going and shooting different bows will help. I am really happy to begin in this sport/hunting with my PSE. However, I will always be open to the opportunity to change if I come across something that will work out a little better for me. Good luck bow hunting! Let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

john5mt said:


> My wife is just starting
> 
> Shes shooting the PSE Chaos NI
> 
> ...


Why do you got the Drop away Cord so LONG? That thing is just about hitting the cam.:mg:

My wife shoots a Bear Lights out, Very smooth easy drawing bow and the price on bears is much lower than other bows but the quality is still there. Check out the Bear line of bows.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I shoot the '09 PSE Xforce GX 7...this is my second season using it for 3d/spots. I am in the market for a hunting bow...and will be considering the Omen, Vandetta and Axe.

I've shot 3 different brands of bows. Each helped me learn technique and sharpen my skills. Of the 4 bows I've owned, the Xforce is the one that I've kept the longest, because I am VERY satisfied with it.

I'm not sure if you've already discovered shootlikeagirl.com ??? but there's a lot of great info and a schedule for you to consider going to a test flight, where you could test several different bows...

Everyone has an opinion of what they think is best for you...by going to a SLG test flight, or by traveling around to your local bow shops to test shoot bows, you'll have a better understanding of what fits YOU. Knowledge is power; and by testing them out, you'll get that hands on feel...there's peace of mind when you invest in something you're satisfied with.

Best of luck in finding the bow that suits you and your archery needs. :archer:


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

I shoot a Vicxen and love it.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Ladyfly said:


> I feel a bit redundant but I am wondering what all the ladies shoot with?I have been thinking and tossing the idea of getting a bow for over ayear now and have now decided to go with it so I have been reading, talking to people, and going and shooting diffrent bows. *I really like the Hoyt vicxen but I don't really like the price tag on it for being that I am a newbie.* A buddy of mine says that you can't compare a Hoyt or Mathews to anything really because they are top of the line. His advice to me was to go for a PSE because they are a good quality bow and kinda middle of the line that way I won't be dumping a ton of cash into the sport and then go out on my first hunt with the possibility of not liking bowhunting even. So I am curious as to what everyone shoots? If there are women out there which I am sure there is that shoot a PSE which PSE is it and do you hunt with it or just target shoot with it? Any adivce is welcome.
> Thanks Deb


I think some of you are forgetting what she said above when posting about your Passions & Vixcens. 

If I were your I would take a look at the PSE line and 2010 Martin line. The PSE Chaos NI is a nice little bow you can find new for around $300. The Martin Leopard is a really nice bow also you can find new for around $330-350. There are other bows out there I'm sure but IMO these stand out as far as specs and adjustability without breaking the bank. 

Good luck with whatever you decide :smile:


----------



## nicole10 (Jan 14, 2010)

emt29817 said:


> I shoot a PSE Vendetta XS. I gave 600.00 for it. Just got all my stuff in for it today and am now shooting it. I was shooting a Diamond Edge until today. I looked at getting the Passion but couldn't see putting that much money into the name. My Vendetta is just as fast as the Passion and just as smooth. I personally like the PSE better but buy what you like. Lots of women shoot the Passion but not me.


I just purchased the XS also and i ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT! an amazing bow for the price.


----------



## Chaos Goddess (Mar 21, 2010)

smower34 said:


> i shoot a pse chaos and a hoyt vicxen


I'm with ya on the Chaos! I LOVE mine!!! I'm new to Archery... But I love it! The PSE Chaos is great. Fits me perfect! :thumbs_up


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

> Why do you got the Drop away Cord so LONG? That thing is just about hitting the cam.


Cuz thats what the manufacturer recommends :mg:


----------



## BowHunt_GoDDeSS (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm shooting the Bowtech Flatliner at 48lb 25 draw lenght and love it!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

I tried out the Vicxen and the Passion. I decided the Passion was much smoother, so that is what I bought. That was last month, and it was my first bow. I shot my first 3D with it today and I love it. 

That being said, go to a local dealer and try them out. Stay all day if you need to! A lot of people recommended the Diamond Razor Edge to me when I was thinking about buying one.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Consider a more traditional route?

You will get a very good foundation with decent lower poundage recurve (say 20#'ish) and everything you learn will carry over to where ever you want to take it. Traditional shooters can easily make the jump to compound, not so much the other way. It's like learning to drive a standard before ever getting behind the wheel of an automatic.

Most every lady I now coach started out on compound and later switched to recurve. Usually under the premise of getting a 20# bare bow to to refine their technique, and most ended up loving it more that wheeled bows and stayed with it.



Barb Carlson said:


> I shoot a Martin P3 my new bow that I am waiting for is a Martin Secpter 4. I love my Martin P3 it shoots very well for me. I can wait for my new bow.



I have (2) P3's one in camo and one black as well as (2) Scepter4's also one in camo one in chameleon, and (4) Mystics; NitrousX, FuriousX, M_Pro and Mini-M_Pro
I have to honestly say I personally prefer them in the order of #1) P3 - #2) Mystic #3) Scepter4. The Scepter4 is a great shooting bow but has just too much mass weight for shooting a full 300 round. All loaded up and tricked out it weighs almost 6.5 pounds.

My wife and daughters all tried the Scepter4 and P3 it and they prefer the Mystic over all of them as the shorter A/A and lighter mass better suites their smaller stature. The Mystic is the best short draw/ladies target bow in Martin's line-up today! 

If you can get an old ('07) Martin Tigress and slap some elite limbs and nitrous or furious cams on it.. look-out! it is the best ladies target bow Martin _*n*ever_ made


----------



## SNIPER2009 (Jan 11, 2010)

I shoot the Bowtech Sniper set at 57# I love it smooth fast and quiet.:beer:


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm shooting a Hoyt Vicxen and I love it. Taking it to the shop tomorrow to bump up the DW on it a little after shooting it for 2 months.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

newshooter10 said:


> I'm shooting a Hoyt Vicxen and I love it. Taking it to the shop tomorrow to bump up the DW on it a little after shooting it for 2 months.


That is a good looking bow, if I do say so myself... :wink: I am not biased I promise!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

anathema2208 said:


> That is a good looking bow, if I do say so myself... :wink: I am not biased I promise!


:wink: I know, right! I'm set at 43 DW, 27.5 DL right now. Wasn't sure I could do more after a few surgeries I had...but I'm taking it in tomorrow to bump up to 45#. Noticed that's what you are drawing at.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

newshooter10 said:


> :wink: I know, right! I'm set at 43 DW, 27.5 DL right now. Wasn't sure I could do more after a few surgeries I had...but I'm taking it in tomorrow to bump up to 45#. Noticed that's what you are drawing at.


Sure am! But I have to get the draw length mod for it changed the 15th and I am also wanting to bump up the poundage once I get my new VaporTrail stings for it! I am ordering them tomorrow!!! I can't wait to see how it shoots then!!! The strings alone helped me pick up 8 FPS on my last bow, so it is giong to be amazing to see what they do for the Vicxen!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

This was the day we picked my bow up... The 15th I should have new picks with the new strings and such!!!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

anathema2208 said:


> This was the day we picked my bow up... The 15th I should have new picks with the new strings and such!!!



Don't you just LOVE a blacked out Vicxen?? :tongue:


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

newshooter10 said:


> Don't you just LOVE a blacked out Vicxen?? :tongue:


It is sooo pretty... :wink:


----------



## cindysnyder (Apr 7, 2010)

I am shooting the Hoyt Alphaburner and love it!


----------

